# Yesterdays dig...Ball liquor bottle and a few others...



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm thinking maybe a whiskey??? Any ideas on how old this one is? I know it's not anything real old I just thought it was pretty and it cleaned up well and I have a small variety of different ball type jars now to!!


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Close up....


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Bottom side....


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Weird knob thing....what is that there for? I have a few other bottles with this on them as well....


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 7, 2010)

I believe its from the 50's.  Nice and clean though.  Finding those types and ages of bottles got my interest ...and 5 years later I am completely addicted.  Keep up with the finding, digging, and posting.  Great hobby.  Nice bottle by the way.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Listerine   Lambert's Pharmacal Co. ( I thought it was a strange spelling unless I didnt see the I in there somewhere)


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Still dirty...just outta the bucket..... Anyone know what the FLUFF jar was?


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2010)

The fluff jar was most likely fluff. Go to the grocery store and look in the aisle with the peanut butter and jelly and look for a marshmellow type substance commonly referred to as fluff. Swiz


----------



## Wangan (Jun 7, 2010)

Sakes alive! Dont tell me you have never had a Fluffanutter sandwich!!??[:-][]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello Amanda,

 That "Federal Law Forbids..." language dates it from 1935-mid 1960's.

 "FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS SALE OR REUSE OF THIS BOTTLE


 FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS SALE OR RE-USE OF THIS BOTTLE inscription on the shoulder of a machine-made pint liquor flask manufactured in 1956 by the Owens-Illinois Glass Company.  This embossing was legally required on all liquor bottles sold in the U.S. between 1935 and 1964.

 In the U.S., National Prohibition was repealed in late 1933 and was subsequently followed by the passage of Federal laws prohibiting the reuse or sale of used liquor bottles.  This requirement was intended to discourage the re-use of bottles by bootleggers and moonshiners, though the biggest discouragement to that illicit activity was that liquor was now legally available.  On January 1st, 1935 all liquor sold in the United States was required to be in bottles that had the above statement embossed in the glass (Busch 1981).  The statement was not required on wine or beer bottles, the latter category which was - and to some degree still is - bottled in re-useable bottles. 

 If your bottle has this statement embossed in the glass, it is a machine-made liquor bottle that dates between 1935 and the mid-1960s.  This inscription is found only on machine-made bottles, with the rare exception of some Mexican-made (for the U. S. market) bottle being mouth-blown during that era.

 In 1964, the law requiring this statement was repealed.  Be aware however that for some years after 1964, liquor could still be found in bottles with this phrase since not all liquor producers switched immediately to new bottles due to the expense of new molds or to deplete an existing supply of bottles (Ferraro 1966)  Click 1974 liquor bottle to view a picture of the base of a liquor bottle which has the reuse prohibition embossing though was made well after (10 years) the regulations requiring the statement were eliminated.  The linked bottle was made by the Thatcher Glass Manufacturing Company (Elmira, NY.) and has a date code for 1974.  The company used the stylized "TMC" mark from 1949 to 1985 (Toulouse 1971; Giarde 1989; Whitten 2005)." From Bill Lindsey's excellent site.

 I would highly recommend the above site to you as a deep and wonderfully complete site on most facets of antique bottles. It's a read-it-yerself
 course on antique glass.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Wangan...LOL no I've never had a fluffanutter sandwich!!! Never heard of it either!! Not much of a marshmallow eater...to sweet[&:]

 Surfaceone...Thanks very much for the info and I will check out the link you provided! 

 And swizz...I'm glad I'm not the only smart a** on this site....You crack me up!![]


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2010)

Someone has to break the tension. [][]

 Fluff also comes in Raspberry flavor. Just another fun fact for ya. Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 7, 2010)

Peanut butter fluff sandwiches are delicious.  I didn't know they had a raspberry flavor.  I'll check it out.  Nutella is pretty great too, especially on graham crackers.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 8, 2010)

Smash a banana, add some cool whip & a tablespoon or 2 of nutela, mix it together really good and then stick it in the freezer for a few hours. A really nice ice cream alternative.

 Oh...uh..right bottles!! Yup I believe the prohibition bottles are from 1935 to 1964 the year they took our silver coins away. Most prohibition bottles have little to no value but they are coming into their own. Most collectors want to see the original paper labels but some of these bottles can be quite ornate and collectible without the label. I do remember someone a while back was trying to collect as much info about them so that they could start a book on collecting prohibition bottles. Swiz


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty sweet snack!!! (I'll stick to peanut butter and honey tho) I'm picky[]
   And thanks for the info on the bottle....it cleaned up nice and looks beautiful in my kitchen window!!!

   I find myself imagining Al Capone smuggling liquor in thru the lake and up to his house on the north side of town....I've never actually seen the house. It sits right on the bluffs and its very wooded in the front so you can't see it from the road...but as the stories go he had tunnels leading in thru the bluffs to his mansion....thus for his illegal transport of liquor and whatever else....


----------



## green dragon (Jun 8, 2010)

Surprised noone  commented on tossing the Listerine back in the hole..

  glad to see one saved and cleaned up - these ARE historical in thier own sense - shows the puplic outloook and thoughts at the time - there's a couple in a box of old glass I purchased, figure I might hvae to keep one, too . 

  have to get some pics and post of my own few finds - ealry stuff is still cool to find,  

  ~ AL


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 8, 2010)

Its funny you mention that Al...I have 2 different types of Listerine bottles now!! I thought that one was neat because it had the Lambert Pharmacal on it....and I don't even know if thats a word or if they just spelled stuff the way they wanted to back then!!
    Amanda


----------



## swizzle (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanx for reminding me. 

 You should go ahead and toss that Listerine back in the hole with one of these on. [] Swiz


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 8, 2010)

Next one I find I'll send to you Swizz!!!! [][][]


----------



## swizzle (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll have a hole waiting for it next to the fluff jar. Hmm....I just might have to go ahead and start emptying out that fluff jar. MMMMMM...Peanut butter, Fluffernutter and Nutella Sandwich. [][][] Swiz


----------



## green dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey, if you dig a hole in your yard and bury the listerine and fluff, then in 100 years someone else can dig em up and wonder about YOUR lifestyle and how we lived 
 []

  ~ AL 

  ( sneaking on here when I should be working, oops )


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL!!![]  I threw the FLUFF jar away this morning!!! But I'm keeping the listerine bottles...I thought they would look neat in some sort of arrangement in my extra bathroom along with the white luster cremes and shampoo jars I have collected!! And yeah I'm sure most of you guys would have thrown those away to[8D]....I can't wait to come home with a few prizes tomorrow and show them off!! I get to help dig a privy[][][][]

  And I 'm at work to so I won't tell if you don't!!! 

 Amanda ~


----------



## swizzle (Jun 9, 2010)

I'll really make someone 100 years from now wonder. I'll bury nothing but fluff jars, ketchup bottles and beer bottles and put the rest into the recycling bin. Really make them wonder about my diet. Swiz


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 9, 2010)

Well I guess if they don't know what Fluff is they might wonder...I thought it was some hair stuff at first...ya know to "fluff" your hair[] 
    At least I haven't posted pics of the ketchup bottles I found asking what they were!!(don't worry those stayed right where they were) 
 Who knows...100 years from now they might not even have jars...so then a fluff jar would be a GREAT find[] 
        Amanda ~


----------



## swizzle (Jun 9, 2010)

Fluffy hair and Ketchup Lipstick. Wow they'd think I was a stylish beer drinker. Swiz


----------



## harryr1961 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Bottles for sale in Grant Park, 6/11-12 10-3pm*

This is harryr1961 and I am moving on Monday.  I am selling about 100 +- dug bottles from Atlanta in Grant Park on 6/11-12 from 10am to 3pm.  A couple of straight sided Cokes, some blob-top sodas, and miscellaneous.  Mostly BIM, some newer.  Priced to move!  This Fri. and Sat. at 273 South Ave SE, Atlanta, GA 30315.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: Bottles for sale in Grant Park, 6/11-12 10-3pm*

I'd be there if I lived in Georgia. [] You can post your own threads on the home page ya know. geez []


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey harryr1961,

 I see you are a new member, so I extend a cautious welcome, but your post could be viewed as just plain rude.

 There is a clearly marked Section of the Forum designated as Buy, Sell & Swap. Your post is more appropriate there.

 Assuming you really want to peddle any of your bottles, you might consider posting pictures and descriptions there.


----------



## Wangan (Jun 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  woodswalker
> At least I haven't posted pics of the ketchup bottles I found asking what they were!!(don't worry those stayed right where they were) Amanda ~


 


 Amanda,if I recall right,there is a Heinz number 7 ketchup bottle that is sought after.If you find one with that number on the base,hang onto it.If I didnt get that number right,someone please correct me.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 10, 2010)

Tim I will have to check out the few that I've found...when I first started digging I kept a few bottles that look like they might be ketchup...but I never looked closely at them. I was just going top  use them for sand art!!

  And To harryr1961...welcome to the forum....I don't live in GA so I won't be able to make the 100 mile drive down there( or however far that is from MI)[8D] And from now on out...especially being a new member (you don't want to step on toes) don't hijack posts...and place them under the appropriate category[] Sometimes hijacking is exceptable...but your post was absolutely non related to mine!! 
   No worries...no offense taken here...new members are always welcome and please do post your bottles and stories for us to see and hear!!!
        I love the stories!!! 
 Amanda ~


----------



## green dragon (Jun 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  woodswalker
> 
> Tim I will have to check out the few that I've found...when I first started digging I kept a few bottles that look like they might be ketchup...but I never looked closely at them. I was just going topÂ  use them for sand art!!


 
  Never thought of that sand art idea - I did a lil of that years back .

  would be a good use for  some neat but otherwise not valuable ( monetarily or historically ) bottles.

  and for the rcord I did bring home a nice  short bottle looks like a Heinz botle, but maybe salad dressing of something,  pretty squat for a catsup. need to get the base # and look it up .

  keep digging, even fluff jars []

  ~ AL


----------



## swizzle (Jun 10, 2010)

I just dug another fluff jar myself today. Right out of the cupboard. MMMM....Now where's that Nutella?!? Swiz


----------



## green dragon (Jun 10, 2010)

is that one in your cupboard actually glass ? 

  was having dinner at my parents with my sis in law and the kids last night and the plastic catsup bottle got me wondering ...
  will there be ANY glass around years from now ? 

  Amanda might be right, even a fluff jar might be so unusual ... " wow, look, it's actually glass !!!!!" 

  ~ AL 



> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> I just dug another fluff jar myself today. Right out of the cupboard. MMMM....Now where's that Nutella?!? Swiz


----------



## swizzle (Jun 11, 2010)

I've seen plastic fluff jars but the one I have is glass. Now I gotta eat another sandwich. Swiz []


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 11, 2010)

Darnit!! Now I'm gonna have to go back to all those dumps and get all the ketchup bottles!! (Just kidding![:-]) 

  Even if they aren't old bottle but have a neat shape or design on them..like some of the old salad dressing bottles do...I keep them and store them in boxes out on my back porch/mud room...that way when winter time gets here and I can't go out and dig I have still have bottles I can dig thru and use for sand art or some of them I paint...fill them with potpourri or whatever...makes good presents at Christmas...and something to do!! I hate not having anything to do!!!
 I think after work I'm going to buy some Fluff and try one of these sandwiches....[]


----------



## willong (Jun 17, 2010)

> I'll bury nothing but fluff jars, ketchup bottles and beer bottles and put the rest into the recycling bin.


 
 The rest? Do you mean to tell me that is not enough for a balanced diet?


----------



## swizzle (Jun 17, 2010)

It can be a balanced diet towards that last month before winter but after that its not all that good for you. Swiz


----------

